# The Internet and Furries: A documentary



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2010)

A new documentary on furries has been uploaded to youtube.

Part 1
Part 2

According to the documentary, we're all lame and stupid, just like anime fans. 

Sadly, I know some of the fursuiters in part 2 in person.


----------



## Tao (May 3, 2010)

That was the most pretentious video I've ever seen.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 3, 2010)

Hmmm, it's not -that- bad...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

I actually watched the whole thing...
Damn they've realized we're boring!


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

I dont like documentaries and news attention. I prefer that furries stay underground.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> I dont like documentaries and news attention. I prefer that furries stay underground.


FUCK DA PO-LICE COMIN' STRAIGHT FROM DAH UNDAHGROUND!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause you never played Team Fortess 2 or Left 4 Dead, I bet most of the other users get it :V
> 
> Basically the spy is disguised as a bottle of pillz and Louis likes pillz so yea you should be able to figure out the rest.
> 
> ...



I dont play either games and I get it.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK DA PO-LICE COMIN' STRAIGHT FROM DAH UNDAHGROUND!



Wat? U so crazy.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

God I'm only through part 1 and want to take a nap.

How is failing to get into a furry convention and then interviewing one fursuiter at an anime convention a documentary?


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I am, why do you ask?



Just so I know who's nuts (no furry is sane) and who's completly of his rocker in the future.


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 3, 2010)

This isn't funny anymore, blokes.


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2010)

Next person to derail the thread gets a beating banning.  Just saying...


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

I watched like the first minute of it, read the description, and then decided I shouldn't waste 8 minutes of my time watching it


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I watched like the first minute of it, read the description, and then decided I shouldn't waste 8 minutes of my time watching it



It wasn't really that bad.  Its a pretty good overview of what the "outsider" sees at a Convention.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

_Thank you_ Irrev.

Admittedly, there was quite a bit missing from that documentary, considering they weren't able to figure out the real reason why furries are so secretive about what they do. But they're right in assessing that, whatever the reason is, it's a bad reason, and only stems from immaturity and insecurity. 

People have fetishes and sexual desires: The only reason people believe furries are any worse for it, is because they're fragile, unlikeable, socially awkward people, and that really needs to change. Not for the image of the fandom, but for the well-being of these individuals.

Also, to the rest of you: Nobody cares about your snark, or the fact that you don't think the interview's worth your time. Either add something of value, or don't post in the thread and shit it up.


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2010)

Little bit of both, I think Ben.  The fandom (any fandom), will always be partially made up of the socially inept.  Wether its Fennec Foxes or Stormtrooper costumes, Scfi draws the same crowd.

That said, Con staff should be looking at this seriously for process improvements.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> It wasn't really that bad.  Its a pretty good overview of what the "outsider" sees at a Convention.


The description is what made me leave really

(that and the fact that the video was 8 minutes..I hate long YT videos)


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Little bit of both, I think Ben.  The fandom (any fandom), will always be partially made up of the socially inept.  Wether its Fennec Foxes or Stormtrooper costumes, Scfi draws the same crowd.



Difference is though, furry is a sub-set of sci-fi, for all practical purposes. It's massive, expansive, and too big for everyone to know everyone, for there to be a "sci-fi hierarchy" in the same way Uncle Kage tries to make himself spokesperson of a nerd collective.



> That said, Con staff should be looking at this seriously for process improvements.



I might actually dedicate one of my days at AC to amassing interviews. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Carenath (May 3, 2010)

Ugh.. there's a perfect response for this.. but I can't find that damn image. That "furries v trolls" one.. the summary being, they're both nerds, no one cares.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 3, 2010)

An interview that didn't prejudice furries to be 100% queers?
Impossible, it must have been faked.

Serious: I didn't mind the "documentary" too much, I think it was decent.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Ugh.. there's a perfect response for this.. but I can't find that damn image. That "furries v trolls" one.. the summary being, they're both nerds, no one cares.


I know exactly what you're talking about. Sadly I can't find it either, but I swear I saw it on ED...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

The thing about Furry Documentaries and observations about furries is that they never go deep enough.  They think they discovered something amazing when they realize "hey furries aren't that different!"

There are the a few key stages to outsider views of furries:
1. Ignorance and acceptance - "Oh, so they like Disney movies and stuff?  whatever, cool for you."
2. Disgust - "It's a sexual thing?  Fucking gross!"
3. The epiphany - "Ya know its not that bad, they're just like anime and sci-fi fans"
4. The chewy fucking center - Why are you _really_ a furry?  What about furries makes them so _different_ from the anime/sci-fi crowd?

Most people in real life stop at 1, the general internet populace stops at 2, and documentaries stop at 3.  They're all incredibly shallow views and conclusions of the fandom that don't really mean anything.  They say truly nothing of the fandom as a whole, and just paint an all purpose picture of people in the fandom.  For a documentary, it should be inexcusable to not dig deeper and uncover these things.  If you notice, there aren't any really professional documentaries about furries - most of them look like college film projects or are news stories.  A professional would really break into the mind of the people in our little club and learn something we're too afraid to admit about ourselves.


----------



## SnowFox (May 3, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Ugh.. there's a perfect response for this.. but I can't find that damn image. That "furries v trolls" one.. the summary being, they're both nerds, no one cares.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Sadly I can't find it either, but I swear I saw it on ED...



This one?

http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/furries_vs_trolls.jpg


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 3, 2010)

ben is a genious he said it all

and i agree with what H&k said FUCK DA POLICE!!!


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> This one?
> 
> http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/furries_vs_trolls.jpg


Yes, thank you.



yummynbeefy said:


> ben is a genious he said it all
> 
> and i agree with what H&k said FUCK DA POLICE!!!



I was just making a bad joke when he mentioned furries being "underground". I don't actually think that.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Another thing which really hurts the image of the fandom is that many of the people can't hold a conversation without having it devolve, because they're incapable of talking about anything except Valve or sex. It makes us look like we have the collective intelligence of a thirteen year boy, and based on the posts that were deleted in this thread, it seems to be true.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> This one?
> 
> http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/furries_vs_trolls.jpg


 THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!

and oh so true


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was just making a bad joke when he mentioned furries being "underground". I don't actually think that.


o well i just love that song lol


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Another thing which really hurts the image of the fandom is that many of the people can't hold a conversation without having it devolve, because they're incapable of talking about anything except Valve or sex. It makes us look like we have the collective intelligence of a thirteen year boy, and based on the posts that were deleted in this thread, it seems to be true.


I somewhat agree with this. I think there is worse things that make us all look like idiots but this probably doesn't help.


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> Another thing which really hurts the image of the fandom is that many of the people can't hold a conversation without having it devolve, because they're incapable of talking about anything except Valve or sex. It makes us look like we have the collective intelligence of a thirteen year boy, and based on the posts that were deleted in this thread, it seems to be true.



This, mate.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I somewhat agree with this. I think there is worse things that make us all look like idiots but this probably doesn't help.



It more or less seems to be the problem with the forum. Everyone thinks that this forum is above all others in the furry fandom because they "understand" trolling. But in thinking we're better than all the others, this perverse sense of false superiority rears its head, and the forum is dragged down to being just as bad as all the others.

And even then, we shouldn't care about being "the good ones" in the fandom, the "good ones" by comparison-- we should care about being good to ourselves, about trying to become better people. And if you think this isn't possible, then you might as well stop living right now, because you apparently believe that teenagers are stuck in their ways.

But you're not going to stop living, and people sure as hell aren't going to stop changing.

Basically, furries need to stop being these boring internet nerds who can't talk about anything besides Team Fortress 2 and the finer aspects of cock, and actually grow up, not so they're less of an embarrassment to some silly internet culture- but so they're less of an embarrassment to _themselves._

Seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> It more or less seems to be the problem with the forum. Everyone thinks that this forum is above all other furry fandoms because they "understand" trolling, but in thinking we're better than all the others, this perverse sense of false superiority rears its head, and the forum is dragged down to being just as bad as all the others.
> 
> And even then, we shouldn't care about being "the good ones" in the fandom, the "good ones" by comparison-- we should care about being good to ourselves, about trying to become better people. And if you think this isn't possible, then you might as well stop living right now, because you apparently believe that teenagers are stuck in their ways.
> 
> ...



Most of that pretty much goes for anyone on the internet. :V

And the reason this forum is better than other forums is because it has a higher normal/idiot ratio. I've seen other furry forums that were an even worse jerk-off fanclub than this place, and it had the whole hugbox thing going on where someone cries that SOMEONE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND ME AND HATES ME BECAUSE I TOLD THEM I JACK OFF TO DOG-MEN WITH GIANT COCKS! Instead of people saying "maybe you shouldn't have told them you like strange fetish porn then?" they say 'IT'S OK! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU SHOULD TELL EVERYONE YOUR FETISHES AND IF YOU GET MADE FUN OF FOR IT THAN THEY'RE EVAL TROLLZ!"


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of that pretty much goes for anyone on the internet. :V
> 
> And the reason this forum is better than other forums is because it has a higher normal/idiot ratio. I've seen other furry forums that were an even worse jerk-off fanclub than this place, and it had the whole hugbox thing going on where someone cries that SOMEONE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND ME AND HATES ME BECAUSE I TOLD THEM I JACK OFF TO DOG-MEN WITH GIANT COCKS! Instead of people saying "maybe you shouldn't have told them you like strange fetish porn then?" they say 'IT'S OK! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU SHOULD TELL EVERYONE YOUR FETISHES AND IF YOU GET MADE FUN OF FOR IT THAN THEY'RE EVAL TROLLZ!"


Still, the constant thread derailment doesn't make things much better.  Congrats, we learned to get over one bad aspect and embraced another.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Still, the constant thread derailment doesn't make things much better.  Congrats, we learned to get over one bad aspect and embraced another.


True, though honestly I'd rather have a bunch of people being idiots and derailing threads than a giant circlejerk about how furries can do no wrong and are an oppressed minority.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And the reason this forum is better than other forums is because it has a higher normal/idiot ratio. I've seen other furry forums that were an even worse jerk-off fanclub than this place, and it had the whole hugbox thing going on where someone cries that SOMEONE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND ME AND HATES ME BECAUSE I TOLD THEM I JACK OFF TO DOG-MEN WITH GIANT COCKS! Instead of people saying "maybe you shouldn't have told them you like strange fetish porn then?" they say 'IT'S OK! YOU SHOULD BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU SHOULD TELL EVERYONE YOUR FETISHES AND IF YOU GET MADE FUN OF FOR IT THAN THEY'RE EVAL TROLLZ!"



You're missing what I'm saying though: by convincing ourselves that we're better, we inadvertently bring ourselves down to everyone else's level. We shouldn't just try to make ourselves look better as a community-- we should simply try to be better people, and not boast every step of the way "HEY, LOOK AT HOW MUCH BETTER I AM NOW!" Become better by doing, not by claiming.



> True, though honestly I'd rather have a bunch of people being idiots and derailing threads than a giant circlejerk about how furries can do no wrong and are an oppressed minority.



Are you telling me that when threads are derailed that it_ isn't_ a giant circle-jerk between the same few people? Because that's all I ever see.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're missing what I'm saying though: by convincing ourselves that we're better, we inadvertently bring ourselves down to everyone else's level. We shouldn't just try to make ourselves look better as a community-- we should simply try to be better people, and not boast every step of the way "HEY, LOOK AT HOW MUCH BETTER I AM NOW!" Become better by doing, not by claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that when threads are derailed that it_ isn't_ a giant circle-jerk between the same few people? Because that's all I ever see.


It pretty much is. But the difference is that instead of people crying about fursecution (which is more annoying) it's just people being idiots.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2010)

Man, they played the beastiality card.  Fuckers.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Next person to derail the thread gets a beating banning.  Just saying...


Did you actually watch the documentary.
Sure it wasn't that bad, it didn't do the whole "freaks!" thing, but it was boring as shit.


tl;dr of the documentary: "furries are boring"

I gotta agree with this though.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> According to the documentary, we're all lame and stupid, just like anime fans.



Desu.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWRiBpeqUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWRiBpeqUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

I'd rather be seen as boring and lame than most of the other things people say about furries. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd rather be seen as boring and lame than most of the other things people say about furries. :3


True, furries really need to understand this.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

Steps to troll every furry in existance:

1.) Upload a YouTube documentary about furries





























:roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Steps to troll every furry in existance:
> 
> 1.) Upload a YouTube documentary about furries
> :roll:


Lemme guess, furries are raging?


----------



## Irreverent (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Did you actually watch the documentary.



Yes, I did.  And while the documentary style was poor, my initial reaction was, "If I was running a Convention, I'd get Marketing all over this."


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Desu.
> 
> [yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWRiBpeqUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWRiBpeqUs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

that was sooo freakin funny lol


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> This one?
> 
> http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/furries_vs_trolls.jpg


 

This was really funny. I do agree with it tho.




CannonFodder said:


> Did you actually watch the documentary.
> Sure it wasn't that bad, it didn't do the whole "freaks!" thing, but it was boring as shit.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I watched it too. Both parts.  
It shows someone tryed to get some actual info.
At least the end result wasent that bad.
I do agree we may be strange and weird when were at a con. In normal everyday life it actualy can be surprising who is a furry.

It not all that different than other cons just a different hobby.  Like said in video were not hurthing anyone. Were just getting together just to have harmless fun.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 8, 2010)

This ain't really a documentary so much as an expose.  Even then, it's tough to get any real info when furries and those in authority over these conventions make it difficult to film anything.

It's interesting to see, from a journalistic perspective, that there has to be a staff member there are at all times when you go to film something or get interviews.  The guys in the video make a valid point, either the organizers have something to hide or they're generally going to be embarrassed about something.  Possibly they don't want camera crews being invited up to any of those hotel rooms that were advertised as "party" locations where the private side of those conventions comes up.  Of course the filmmakers could only guess as to what was going on.

The best thing to come out of this video is it just points out that furries are just as lame as weaboos.  IMHO, you furries could stand to watch things like this and maybe, God forbid, learn how to improve your image, or just be content with being shown as unfunny, boring people with a ridiculous hobby.


----------



## Norithics (May 8, 2010)

Why all the posturing in the first place? If you let a hobby to define you, whether it be in a positive _or _negative light, you're on the wrong track. I don't see why there has to be so very much 'us' in all this.


----------

